

The 8 Craziest Job Openings in the Military-Industrial Complex - sk2code
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2012/12/crazy-military-jobs/?pid=1731&viewall=true

======
jinushaun
Not really crazy. Not everyone at MS is a developer. Likewise, defense
companies need a diverse range of employees as well to fully function.
However, being surrounded by top secret information all the time, every
employee will need to have clearance. Thus the top secret janitors and graphic
artists.

Disclaimer: I live in the DC area.

